# ACTH and PCOS?



## soladeo (Jan 5, 2010)

Is their any connection between PCOS and an elevated ACTH level?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

I just did some cursory investigation and didn't find anything conclusive, but I will look more later. It appears that ACTH levels can affect PCOS patients, but that's all I've found so far. I'll post more if I find it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

soladeo said:


> Is their any connection between PCOS and an elevated ACTH level?


So far, I don't see a connection but that does not mean there is not.

Common causes would be pituitary tumor, adrenal tumor, ectopic tumor, usually found in the lung and various medications.

{Some drugs and conditions can cause ACTH levels to rise, including amphetamines, insulin, levodopa, metoclopramide, and RU 486.}


----------



## soladeo (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks. Haven't found anything on the internet. My ACTH morning level is elevated (the doc didn't have me do them during the day, or a 24-hour urine cortisol-grrrr). I have PCOS, but have symptoms of Cushings. My gyn doesn't want to treat my PCOS until we've resolved that I don't have Cushing's. In April my PCP was supposed to refer me to an endo to rule out Cushings, but hasn't yet. I've called three times now, and haven't got a response. grrrr. I think it's time to fire the doc, but it still doesn't help me get to the endo. If I don't hear anything by the end of the week, I'll see if my gyn will refer me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

soladeo said:


> Thanks. Haven't found anything on the internet. My ACTH morning level is elevated (the doc didn't have me do them during the day, or a 24-hour urine cortisol-grrrr). I have PCOS, but have symptoms of Cushings. My gyn doesn't want to treat my PCOS until we've resolved that I don't have Cushing's. In April my PCP was supposed to refer me to an endo to rule out Cushings, but hasn't yet. I've called three times now, and haven't got a response. grrrr. I think it's time to fire the doc, but it still doesn't help me get to the endo. If I don't hear anything by the end of the week, I'll see if my gyn will refer me.


I don't know a whole lot about this stuff but I could swear that I read somewhere that ACTH is normally elevated in the morning? Anybody out there know anything about this?


----------



## soladeo (Jan 5, 2010)

It is, but the normal lab ranges take that into account.


----------

